# It's not too late - Virtual Lobby Day continues!



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to Co-Cure:********************************************Join us for Lobby Day without leaving home!From The CFIDS Association of America <cfidslink###cfids.org>:On Tuesday, May 9, the CFIDS Association will host its 14th Lobby Day. Nearly 90 CFIDS advocates will spend the day meeting with their members of Congress and members of key Senate and House committees. They will share information and personal stories to impress upon lawmakers the serious impact CFIDS has on the individual, the family and the nation. They will speak for the thousands who might wish they could participate in these lobbying activities, but are unable to -- due to the physical, cognitive and/or financial effects of CFIDS.As we've done for the past two years, we will match our physical presence on the Hill with a Virtual Lobby Day, conducted by advocates using the Association's Grassroots Action Center on the Internet. We urge you to take part and strengthen our call for a more vigorous response to CFIDS by the federal government.Our Virtual Lobby Day has four components. You choose whether to do all of them, or just one or two. You can even spread out the tasks -- do one each day between today and Thursday.1. Send letters to each of your members of Congress (two senators and one member of the House of Representatives), asking them to support increased funding and greater action for CFS. (Note: If you spread the tasks over the week, do this one first. Let the officials elected by your community know why you can't participate in the "live" Lobby Day event on Tuesday, May 9.)2. Send letters to the leaders of the House and Senate health appropriations committees that set funding levels for federal research programs, asking them to support the Associationâ€™s requests to increase CFS research funds.3. Send a letter to Secretary for Health Mike Leavitt, asking him to renew the charter for the federal Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Advisory Committee (CFSAC) and respond immediately to the recommendations it has already submitted to him.4. Send letters to five (or more) media outlets in your community, asking them to help raise awareness about the devastating impact of CFIDS.We've made it easy for you to participate. You don't have to know who represents you in Congress or track down addresses for the local newspaper and TV stations. Go to http://capwiz.com/cfids/utr/1/GPZHFVDWJP/L...VIUGB/716283721 and click on the Capitol Building icon to get to pre-written letter templates for each task. Add as much or little detail as you'd like to make our letters your own. You can even ask friends and family to join the effort using our "Tell a Friend" feature.Please take part in Lobby Day, whether you're in Washington or in cyberspace! If you opt for the virtual version, it won't be quite the same as walking with fellow advocates down the long, marble corridors of Congress, but your efforts will make an important difference.With gratitude,Kim McClearyPresident & CEOThe CFIDS Association of America______________________________________________As a side note, I participated in Lobby Day last year, and did get a letter back from one representative. It's easy to do it, just a few clicks on the computer!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

It's not too late -- Virtual Lobby Day Continues!Last week, the CFIDS Association hosted its 14th Annual Lobby Day in Washington, D.C. Nearly 90 participants conducted almost 100 meetings with Congressional staff and members. In addition, through our Grassroots Action Center, hundreds more sent letters to legislators, the Secretary for Health and local media, asking for their help. If you haven't taken part in either activity, it's not too late to do so!Simply visit http://capwiz.com/cfids/utr/1/CMGHFWLTTH/C...WMCUK/726495556 respond to one or more of the easy-to-complete Action Alerts. We've updated text and corrected some technical site problems that may been present on earlier attempts. Thanks for taking part today!Seminar Reminder:As part of awareness-raising activities conducted on May 12 (International CFIDS Awareness Day) and all through the month of May, the CFIDS Association will sponsor its third CFS Education and Empowerment Seminar to be held at the John S. Knight Center in Akron, Ohio on Saturday, May 20. Respected CFS researcher, clinician and advocate, David Bell, MD will discuss the clinical aspects of CFS and Pat Fennell, MSW, LCSW-R will present her internationally recognized four-phase treatment approach to CFS and FM. Tickets are $20 in advance and $25 at the door. Call 704-364-0466 or purchase your ticket online at http://capwiz.com/cfids/utr/1/CMGHFWLTTH/D...WMCUL/726495556


----------

